# Water change/Filling equipment



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Since I don't use my intake from my Eheim 2128 and use the Eheim Installation sets instead, I decided to put the original Eheim intake to good use for my water changes/filling...










This is what I used...
- Eheim 16mm/22mm intake tube
- 2" piece of Eheim 16/22mm tubing
- 2" piece of Python tubing.placed some tubing (Python and Eheim tubing)
- A 1/2" (size of Python tubing) to 5/8" barb (size of Eheim tubing)
- Python connecters
- Pre-filter sponge, used from my Mag drive pump

I cut the intake tube and connected the appropriate tubing and connectors, which look like this...










After it's assembled, it will look like this...










Lots of people use PVC piping, which is cheaper, but I think it's ugly looking and to clunky to carry around.


----------



## Bristle nose (Oct 15, 2006)

Good idea!


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Folks:

I have wet/dry.

If my current Python "set up" was not "so easy" to use I would valve the "tank side" of the pump in order to implement water changes.

As with my Python "set up" I would use the waste water to water the plants in my back yard via tubing or piping.

I currently use a garden hose with my Python "set up" and move it to different groups of plants as the ground becomes saturated.

TR


----------



## pleco_cory_fan (Oct 2, 2006)

good stuff eddie i need something like that


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

yea me too


----------



## MilitantPotato (Oct 12, 2006)

Great stuff eddie.


----------

